

What's your favorite app of all time? - bloomshed

Forgive me HN vets, but haven't seen this topic lately.  I was wondering what apps people loved to use the most, thought it would be a fun discussion.<p>iTunes blew my mind.  I spent 3 days in college getting all my bootlegged mp3s set up.  iTunes was so powerful and intuitive compared to everything else I was aware of at the time.  It got me thinking about why some things are great while other things suck.
======
jawee
Things I remember being blown away by..

Frontpage 2000. When I was a youngerster and playing with what I had on my
computer, this program opened a lot to me. I loved being able to switch back
and forth between the coded mode and the viewable mode. I did learn some bad
practices at first... the <br> tag was new to me later as I'd copied
FrontPage's insistence on <p>nbsp;</p> instead, for instance. But it was what
set me off to look at anything relating to hacking.. ;)

Netscape 6. It sucks as we see it now, but the integrated suite was so much
nicer than the older versions of Netscape and the AOL-based thing I'd used.
The mail client was phenominal to me, having used Outlook before, the web
browser feeled so much nicer and more modern, and so on.

SuSE Linux 9.3. The first Linux distro that became my main OS instead of just
a plaything. It perfectly supported all of my desktop's hardware and made me
fall in love with Linux and especially KDE 3.x.

Amarok. This was the first media player that I really loved. Unfortunately
it's been messed up badly with the release of KDE 4 in my opinion.. I've yet
to try the backports. But after playing with stuff like Musicmatch and Media
Player on Windows and then JuK and the like on Linux, Amarok seemed just
incredible.

------
charlief
The Web+Internet, by far. If you stop and think for a sec, temporarily absolve
the ubiquitous aspect we all take for granted, it can blow your mind.

------
nl
1) MacPaint - the original, on a Black & White 128kb Mac.

2) Usenet, Unix, VMS & Slirp (<http://slirp.sourceforge.net/>). I got to
university and didn't know where to start

2) Doom. OMFG

3) Eclipse. The first time I saw the "Extract Method" refactoring I was
speechless.

4) Google desktop search. Back when I had to use Outlook this let me actually
find my email messages.

5) Dropbox. Been mentioned before, but it really did impress me that much.

~~~
bloomshed
I used to love a game called Stuntcopter on our family's old grayscale
macintosh. You'd drop the guy out of the helicopter through the clouds into a
horse-drawn hay wagon.

We also had Microleague Baseball, which I wish I could find now it would be
amazing. That game was awesome, it had custom speech capability and
everything. EA Sports could learn a thing or three from them.

------
mrlyc
PC Outline, a brilliant little DOS-based outliner my manager gave me in 1987.
He said, "Here, you're organised - you'll like this" and I really did. I use
it for everything - prioritised todo lists, packing lists, pseudo code,
shopping lists. If you don't have DOS or Windows available, run it in DOSBox.
The outliner is available from [http://www.developer-resource.com/free-
download/Text-Utiliti...](http://www.developer-resource.com/free-
download/Text-Utilities/pco334zip/51607.html)

------
perucoder
Drumbeat by Elemental Software

The first time I used this program, I was amazed. I had just started coding
and here was a WYSIWG editor for data driven pages.

The program was buggy as hell and it was almost like learning another language
the way I had to learn all the quirks of this program. But it gave me my start
and I probably wouldn't have learned to code better if it had created halfway
decent code.

------
templaedhel
I just found zenbe lists after so much extensive searching that I considered
coding my own. I make lists of things, but not todo lists, just lists of books
to read, things to code, music to buy, things to do before releasing a version
etc. So I didn't like all the list apps that forced the todo aspect. Zenbe
lists didn't though, and it works nice on my iPhone, which is also a plus/

~~~
momotomo
Just signed up, impressive. The fact you can generate an entire list just by
text + return key is great design.

I've been using notepad for this kind of thing previously because I just want
a simple think of it / dump it / get back to it later type catchall. This
suits the function perfectly.

~~~
templaedhel
The only problem is the UI isn't as sexy as it could be, and they have some
weird sync ux with the iPhone app. All works fine however.

------
mdoyle
Recently: Dropbox. Just Brilliant, solved all my problems.

Slightly off topic: MidWinter. Massive believable world, multiple forms of
transport. This game sticks in my memory.

------
stuhacking
Emacs. It's the one I still go to for an awful lot of text based work.

(Eclipse has managed to win me over for Java development now.)

------
soapdog
Turbo Pascal 3 blew my mind them... after that was Scheme48 and then LiveCode.
Oh and Scorched3D, the mother of all games.

~~~
bloomshed
Scorched3D as in Scorch the Earth right? The tank/weapon game?

------
dagw
slrn. That little piece of software is responsible for countless hours of some
of the best and most rewarding discussions I've ever had, several
international trips, countless drinking sessions with awesome people, and, on
at least a couple of occasions, getting me laid.

What more could you want out of software?

------
ashleyreddy
Dropbox. Simple concept well executed.

------
neworbit
Not so relevant these days, but over all time, I would probably have to give
it to Netscape

------
Cur8or88
Winkey, the windows hotkey mapper has postponed carpal tunnel syndrome a few
years.

------
EliRivers
Checking my command history, grep comes out on top.

------
middlegeek
Notepad and I am not even that much of programmer.

------
bnycum
TextMate, by far.

------
revorad
Google, by far.

------
stevenrace
Mosaic.

------
cixa
email.

